# show visitor ip address on warning page (my website)



## proteus04 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am making a webpage , I am trying to find a script code in order to show visitors ip address on display on my warning page ?? Can you help me out  .....It has to be in java script.....


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

There's no way to do this in Java Script, sorry *mumbles stupid java script* but server side scripts can, like PHP. You're talking about pages for like 404 errors right?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

A SSI would work as well.


```
<!--#echo encoding="none" var="REMOTE_ADDR" -->
```


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

proteus04 said:


> I am making a webpage , I am trying to find a script code in order to show visitors ip address on display on my warning page ?? Can you help me out  .....It has to be in java script.....


First hit on Google






Free JavaScripts provided
by The JavaScript Source​


He's right though, I don't think it can be done in pure Javascript.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Ohhh, you mean like a tearms page, not error page. That's possible in non server side scripts. The above posts prity much clear it.


----------



## proteus04 (Dec 14, 2004)

proteus04 said:


> I am making a webpage , I am trying to find a script code in order to show visitors ip address on display on my warning page ?? Can you help me out  .....It has to be in java script.....


hmmm I have tried seem not working correctly with shtml?? is there other way to make it works?


----------

